# 30.06 not allowed for hunting dear in lower mi?



## Half-Cocked (Oct 3, 2020)

So was talking about buddy of mine about hunting and things related firearms. he informed me that you cannot hunt deer in Michigan with a 30-06 is this true? I believe he said something about you can't use a neck down cartridge in a rifle.

If so that's a huge bummer I thought 30 ought 6 was a champion of northern American game.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Depends where in Michigan you are talking. In the southern suburbs no, up north yes.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

You can above the rifle line during gun season.


----------



## Half-Cocked (Oct 3, 2020)

I live in Genesee county so most of the hunting will probably be done up North not quite up to the UP though. Is there a map of the rifle line that was mentioned by the other poster above?


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

My advice to you is go on line or get a rule book and read it.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/hunting_and_trapping_digest_461177_7.pdf

Page 11


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

But were here to help


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

And do a little more homework, that restriction in zone 3 afaik is ONLY during the Nov. 15-30 firearm season. I watched Jimmy Gresinger shoot a deer in zone 3 with a 7 mag. during the late season private land antlerless season.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Rasher said:


> And do a little more homework, that restriction in zone 3 afaik is ONLY during the Nov. 15-30 firearm season. I watched Jimmy Gresinger shoot a deer in zone 3 with a 7 mag. during the late season private land antlerless season.


No. 

Rifles in the Limited Firearm Deer Zone
Centerfire or rimfire rifles may be used Dec. 1 – Nov. 9 in the Limited Firearm Deer
Zone (see pg. 11) during the open season for all species, *except deer*, turkey,
and migratory game birds. See current-year Fur Harvester Digest for nighttime
furbearer regulation restrictions.


----------



## Half-Cocked (Oct 3, 2020)

So many rules and regulations that makes your head explode. thanks guys for taking the time to point out where that information was located. 

I'm going to go through the thing thoroughly and try to make sense of it before I even attempt to hunt. 

It's not a huge deal I have multiple options available when it comes to taking deer. I do have a smooth bore cylinder choke shotgun that I could run slugs through.

I'm a complete newbie when it comes to hunting so I'm going to see if my buddy might want to take me out on my first run. In the meantime I'm going to get as much squirrel experience as I can. The regs on that seem much simpler.

Also looks like I'm going to hold off until next year want to be a hundred percent the last thing I want to do is do something stupid and risk a fine or worse my firearm being confiscated.


----------



## Half-Cocked (Oct 3, 2020)

Oh and one last quick question guys thank you for being so patient.

So my buddy also bought a 350 legend and the clerk told him that it's safe to shoot anywhere in Michigan for deer is this true? If so I'm definitely getting a 350 legend.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Half-Cocked said:


> Oh and one last quick question guys thank you for being so patient.
> 
> So my buddy also bought a 350 legend and the clerk told him that it's safe to shoot anywhere in Michigan for deer is this true? If so I'm definitely getting a 350 legend.


Safe is up to the rifleman. But it's legal to use anywhere in the state.


----------



## Half-Cocked (Oct 3, 2020)

Nostromo said:


> Safe is up to the rifleman. But it's legal to use anywhere in the state.


That's a true statement if I ever heard one. Good to know I'm going to get one of those 350 legends I see the ammo everywhere.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Do yourself a favor and buy a 450


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh and shoot these,devastating on deer.


----------



## Half-Cocked (Oct 3, 2020)

fishdip said:


> Do yourself a favor and buy a 450


Someone else mentioned that 450 Bushmaster to me as well but why? I mean why specifically would you recommend the 450 over the 350 legend?


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

I see your in Flint, rather than buying at Williams, take a country ride up to Bad Axe to Randy's.
Better selection and after the first of the year they may wheel and deal.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Chessieman said:


> I see your in Flint, rather than buying at Williams, take a country ride up to Bad Axe to Randy's.
> Better selection and after the first of the year they may wheel and deal.


And Randy and staff will also be able to answer any ?s about 350 vs 450.. It's a crossbow-bow kind of debate, they'll both kill deer equally. Do your homework. Good luck on your endeavours, enjoy and be safe!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Half-Cocked said:


> Someone else mentioned that 450 Bushmaster to me as well but why? I mean why specifically would you recommend the 450 over the 350 legend?


It's going to be a better choice if you decide to hunt bears etc. But, if you have a 30/06 already? You're all set.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

mjh4 said:


> out of all my deer rifles I always end up grabbing the lever guns.


More power to you. My lever actions out number my bolt actions, but I always grab my bolt actions when I need a result.


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

Your 350 legend will be just fine. Heck I watched a video of a guy killing a nice buck with a 35 caliber airgun. All about shot placement. Although a larger more powerful bullet may be a bit more fore giving it’s still ultimately up to the shooter to do their part. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Half-Cocked (Oct 3, 2020)

I will know by the end of the year. I have 2 buck tags to fill.


----------



## Scandiacus (Oct 11, 2017)

mjh4 said:


> Get them inside of a 125yds and pop em with a 44mag lever gun. My lever carbine weighs just under 6#'s and is a easy carry gun all day long. Hardly any recoil and a very quick shooting gun, out of all my deer rifles I always end up grabbing the lever guns.


Same, but with a 357 Magnum lever gun. Great little close range deer rifle. I have been looking at building out a 350 Legend upper for my AR, though, for a little more reach in a couple of the places I hunt.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

12Point said:


> Well, if you look closely, its not just the 350, but every caliber has stories of poor blood trails and lost deer. Same ole story with every broadhead known to mankind as well.
> 
> We're 4 for 4 with the 350, deer went anywhere from 20 yds to 70 yds, good blood, dead deer. It's all about shot placement, not caliber or ammo type. If you want the deer to drop dead with a poor shot, buy ammo with exploding tips
> 
> ...


15 yards for me and a blown up heart.
10 yards for my son

pretty much the same results with my 30-30 5-40 yards for all deer shot, except 1.


----------



## hairy sax (Mar 11, 2021)

3006 is not allowed south of zilwaukee. 350 legend is pretty much best option.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Half-Cocked said:


> I will know by the end of the year. I have 2 buck tags to fill.


I bet the 350 Legend is powerful enough you could even kill a doe with it.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

hairy sax said:


> 3006 is not allowed south of zilwaukee. 350 legend is pretty much best option.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


The line is north of the z bridge.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The 350 Legend crowd is finally figuring out what the 357 Maximum hunters have known for nearly 4 decades. Low recoil, low muzzle blast and effective out to 200 yards. What’s not to like?


----------



## rrudyr72 (Nov 7, 2021)

The 350 legend an 450 and mag 357 been killing Deer and its great cal for this


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Yet you can use 30.06 for varmints.


----------

